# Leaky Classic



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

My 8 month old Classic is annoying me intensely at the moment. Nine times out of ten after using it, the work top is swimming with water. It's been doing this for a while and I've been ignoring it, bit now I'm getting a bit tired of mopping up after it.

Watching it today, I think it happens during and after using the steam wand. The water, and there's quite a bit, emanates from underneath the drip tray. It's almost as if the water is leaking down the back behind the water tank. I've had the lid off to see if I can spot anything, but I can't trace where it's coming from.

As a side note, and I'm not sure if it's related, my Rancillo wand never cuts off completely. I have to keep a cup under it when the machine is in use to catch the drips...

Any ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try running it with the top off to see if you can see a leak. Can you show a photo of wet area for location ?

Leaks from steam wands are usually from over tightening steam valve when shutting off, needle type valves.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've always tried to be careful with the steam wand but mine started to have a slight leak.

This was rectified by giving it a good descale. Mines absolutely fine now.

See if you can identify where it's coming from.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like your spindle or seal is worn inside the valve, unfortunately it's a non serviceable part.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

OK - so I may need to return it under warranty.

It was a gift so I don't have a receipt. How do I proceed? Do Philips look at the serial no. do gauge the age or what?


----------

